# Louisiana Limits Flounder Run



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The 2020 flounder run is just around the corner. The Louisiana Flounder limit is still 10/day and guide limits count in Louisiana.

My 2020 Flounder Calendar has been published and I still have a few weekdays left. If you would like a copy of my calendar, please PM me your email address and I will also put you on my fishing buddies email list.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

nice work, Marty leave a few for breeding purposes. :texasflag


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Get these storms out of there Marty I need to get out there and get on some flounda.


----------

